# Iphone 4 vs htc incredible s



## paul.rohit (May 27, 2011)

Hi, im gonna buy a new phone and cant decide between the iphone 4 and htc incredible s..

Let me make something very clear:i am not an apple fanboy!!!

Now i  know the iphone get beaten up in every comparison to htc phones and android is open while ios is restrictive.but one thing that really matters for me is responsiveness of the touchscreen. I hate sluggish touchscreens. Even the slightest shudder makes me think that the phone is inferior. I have never experienced any sluggishness on my ipod touch and want a phone that has a touchscreen and small animations as good as my ipod touch.if the htc incredible s or any other htc phone has as good responsive ness as apple products, then ill surely go for htc....

So please help me choose between the 2...also should i just postpone my purchase and hope apple releases the iphone 5 like they did with the ipad 2?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 28, 2011)

paul.rohit said:


> Hi, im gonna buy a new phone and cant decide between the iphone 4 and htc incredible s..
> 
> Let me make something very clear:i am not an apple fanboy!!!
> 
> ...



iPhone 5 would come out around the US holiday season... September end... October First Week...

Your main requirement is responsiveness of touchscreen. In that department, no phone can beat the iPhone 4. Technical reasons... iPhone has no file system to manage... and does not actually multitask. Even a 10k Optimus One multitasks better than the iPhone 4...

But iPhone 4 is slick and fast. It has the best screen out there... maybe second only to the new Samoled plus in the Galaxy SII...

HTC Incredible S is an excellent phone... very powerful, good looking, excellent camera, excellent built quality, great camera... but is not perfect. Android is still "beta"... Every company has its own tweaks and changes to the Google's original kernel. So, crashes, random reboots, some lagginess might happen...

So, if you want a perfectly cooked phone, get an iPhone 4.

If you can compromise a bit of stability for a more powerful, good looking phone, then HTC Incredible S is for you...

Cheers!


----------



## orionindia (May 28, 2011)

Go for iPhone 4. It's main advantages over Incredible s are it's touchscreen with great display, iOS operating system and a nice 5MP snapper. However, Incredible S isn't that bad either. 

We tested Incredible S few days ago and were surprised to see that the front camera wasn't working for video calling. We contacted HTC and they told us that HTC will soon be releasing the firmware update for that. Infact, they have released but just imagine, a phone being released to the market without proper implementation of features.

Both are great phones but if we leave pricing factors, iPhone 4 has the advantage.


----------



## paul.rohit (May 28, 2011)

@android fan: thanks for the help......can you answer a few more questions please?

1) are most of the apps in the android marketplace free?
2) are there any huge disadvantages in the iphone that i should look out for?
3) is it true that the iphone 4 released in india is unlocked?
4)i saw the video review of the galaxy s II and the screen is so crisp and bright its almost ridiculous..the responsiveness looks as good as an iphone...iphone 4 or galaxy s II?


----------



## AndroidFan (May 28, 2011)

paul.rohit said:


> @android fan: thanks for the help......can you answer a few more questions please?
> 
> 1) are most of the apps in the android marketplace free?
> 2) are there any huge disadvantages in the iphone that i should look out for?
> ...



1. There are tons of free apps (and very cheap apps) on the Android Marketplace. You get everything you might need.

*Right now, the some of the free apps I am using are...*
a) 3G Watchdog - To keep track of my data plan usage
b) Aldiko ebook reader
c) Angry Birds Game
d) DoubleTwist Music and Video player (like it)
e) Go SMS Pro - Replacement for stock messaging client. Really impressive...
f) Mr Number - Block those unwanted numbers and SMSes. Useful when you are frustrated with telemarketers.
g) All other goodies like Google Apps (gmail, reader, maps, sky, talk, etc)
h) Famous apps like NDTV, Engadget, Facebook, Twitter, Evernote, Skype, Yahoo Messenger, etc

and many, many more...

*P. S.* I have an LG Optimus One, which is a cheap sub-10k phone, but the experience is excellent. I wonder how much better a high-end Incredible S would be...

2. iPhone 4 is excellent. It is a bit fragile... Its made completely of glass. Some people have complained the back glass get scratched easily with rough use... Also, not much customizability. In my Android phone, I can replace by SMS client, email client, dialer, change the look and feel completely with launchers and themes... but with iPhone, you are stuck with very little of anything.

3. This question is perfectly timed... Till yesterday, iPhone 4 was not officially available in India. You could buy it in the grey market, but there was no warranty. But it has been released in India today... -- iPhone 4 launches in India

4. Galaxy SII is the daddy of all phones. It will even give the upcoming iPhone 5 a run for the money. If you have the budget, there can be nothing better than the new Galaxy SII...

Cheers!


----------



## desiibond (May 28, 2011)

paul.rohit said:


> Hi, im gonna buy a new phone and cant decide between the iphone 4 and htc incredible s..
> 
> Let me make something very clear:i am not an apple fanboy!!!
> 
> ...



let me make it very very simple for you:

Fluid UI, long battery life: iPhone 4 (but need to depend a lot on iTunes to sync media)
Widgets, no need to rely on sync tools : Samsung Galaxy S II. (battery backup is still a question mark for droids)

Forget about Incredible S as SGSII will be available for 29k in the market in a week.


----------



## reddead (May 28, 2011)

i have only used an ipod touch 4g and i must say that nothing can beat apple's touch screen sensitiveness..........
i would have gone for iphone bcoz of its battery life and quality of apps....


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2011)

SGS-2 is the way to go my friend....


----------



## amitabhishek (May 28, 2011)

@OP I have an iPad2 & HTC Desire. I been using an Android phone for a long time (since its Cupcake days & probably the first few on TDF). From my experience between these two OS I can vouch that touch sensitivity/multi gestures etc. are concerned both the gadget are exactly same. Even iPad doesn't registers input at times. Word prediction(keyboard), ease of transferring music, photos, video files etc. Android is vastly superior. So you should be reassured as far as software is concerned both of them are par. Though I find Android a tad superior. 

Also please keep in mind iTunes is vastly toned down in India. If you are registering through an Indian credit card you will find it difficult to get US version of iTunes. iPhone users will throw a lot of hubris in terms of apps, user interface etc. but be rest assured that Android pwns almost everything that Apple throws at it. The only thing that you should check is the audio quality and battery of HTC phones. These are HTC's traditional weak areas. Do some research online. Well thats about it...low end Android phones may stutter a bit but nothing beats a 1Ghz Android phone.


----------



## Soumik (May 29, 2011)

Go by what desiibond and AndroidFan said and decide. 
If you ask me... If you have the money to buy an iPhone4, why waste on it.. get SGSII.  But am a Apple dislikeboy... so dont listen to me.


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2011)

According to me, SGS II would be a perfect choice! Go for it blindly!


----------



## aroraanant (May 30, 2011)

iphone 4 touch is really very good.I own an Incredible S and have compared both of them, they is really a very little difference in their touchscreen.The screen resolution as well as touch response of Incredible S is really very good.And coz u already own an ipod touch then y to go for a similar kind of device.
I like both Incredible S and iphone 4 and it was really hard to choose one among them but I choose Incredible S coz it costs much less than Incredible S and also I got very good deal on it and also iphone 4 front as well as back panel is made of glass which breaks very easily if it falls from ur hand so its not that much durable.
Samsung Galaxy II seems to be the best phone available right now in the market so try to get hands on it and if u like it then go for it,it beats all phone available in the market or if you want to wait for iphone 5 then wait for it.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

If you could wait just a week or two, I'd suggest you to get a Samsung Galaxy SII.
Strictly out of these 2(since you hate even a little lag) get a iPhone 4.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2011)

reddead said:


> i have only used an ipod touch 4g and i must say that nothing can beat apple's touch screen sensitiveness..........
> i would have gone for iphone bcoz of its battery life and quality of apps....



 I agree to it 100%


----------



## chintan786 (May 31, 2011)

Hi all, from where 1 can buy Iphone 4 in New Delhi... I am looking for unlock version.


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2011)

chintan786 said:


> Hi all, from where 1 can buy Iphone 4 in New Delhi... I am looking for unlock version.



hey. Unlocking is pretty easy for iphone 4. Get one from airtel or aircel and unlock it. Atleast you get proper warranty and support.


----------



## paul.rohit (May 31, 2011)

i heard that the official iphone 4 being sold in india is unlocked and u get reverse subsidy if you choose airtel or aircel plans... is this true?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

paul.rohit said:
			
		

> i heard that the official iphone 4 being sold in india is unlocked and u get reverse subsidy if you choose airtel or aircel plans... is this true?


 Yes its true and the subsidy is useless coz if you get a iPhone 4 after 2 years, iPhone 6 or iPhone 7 would launch by then and iPhone 4 will be useless.

I might have understood it wrong though, but I am sure I am right


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 1, 2011)

desiibond said:


> hey. Unlocking is pretty easy for iphone 4. Get one from airtel or aircel and unlock it. Atleast you get proper warranty and support.



Thanks.. but the thing is whether I buy locked or unlocked I am going to pay 34k at the end of the day.. so why should i bother to unlock it when i can get the same from apple iself....

BTW the reverse subsidy plan from airtel and aircell are crap.


----------



## paul.rohit (Jun 1, 2011)

exactly...airtel and aircel reverse subsidy plans are totally bogus...can get all the free sms,mins and data usage for less than half of their prices


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 1, 2011)

you can get it from ebay for less than 32K


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 2, 2011)

iphones are very restrictive and also delicate... and not a good deal at that price...

better u get other good high end phones..   like SE arc.. or any good samsung galaxy phone's


----------



## suyash_123 (Jun 2, 2011)

Iphone: No way !!
Unless u want to show off or u r very rich..

becasue all the things For Iphone is expesive
may be it accessories or apps.

there are lacks of apps In IStore which are paid but free in Android.

if u r a real Geek ... go for android... 

no Dobt that Iphoen interface and application and OS Are simply amazing but cost does not match ....

else wise ur Decision...


----------

